# Finished my 350 TOS E!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I actually built this for our old friend Scifiguy who used to post here in the Polar Lights days. Done out of the box. Color is Tamiya Light Ghost Gray rattlecan.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Disturbingly similar to the classic shot of the 11-footer in the studio:


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Mighty pretty!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ACK! I meant to post this in the sci fi section. Moderator help pleeeeez?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

A really nice model. Well Done!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Flawless work as usual John! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Is it just me, or are the engines drooping?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sorry, couldn't resist.

:devil:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

fantastic,havn't started mine yet...one day soon hopefully,love the similarity with the studio model shot.....only thing is your wires are coming out the wrong side....they should be at the left...lol,not sure if I want to build the premier or save up for a standard version but I'm getting the light kit this month so I'll have to make my mind up quick as this is an inspiring build,just great stuff well done again,
all the best,Gordon


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks great. Good to know that the Tamiya rattle can color looks this good!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful work, thanks for sharing the pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

John P said:


> Disturbingly similar to the classic shot of the 11-footer in the studio:


"Disturbingly," or "reassuringly?" 

Excellent job, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, that looks fantastic John. The color and weathering effects and such are very nice. I am definitely getting antsy to put mine on the bench after seeing the great build ups here and elsewhere. Your buddy is definitely going to appreciate it. And now I know what color to paint mine as well, the color is perfect.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> Is it just me, or are the engines drooping?


Quiet you!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Great job and nice clean work !


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aaaaand, the portside saucer rim lights have gone out. :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Guest cameo:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

John P said:


> Aaaaand, the portside saucer rim lights have gone out. :drunk:


I am assuming you used the PL lighting kit? As for the Botany Bay, where did you get that model, looks perfect next to the big guy.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful work as usual, John. The ghost gray looks really good. Got me rethinking all the Japanese Navy Gray I bought.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic job! The paint job is killer--looks dead on!

Did you fix the light problem? Any idea what caused it?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> As for the Botany Bay, where did you get that model, looks perfect next to the big guy.



That BB is the 1/350 resin kit from Fantastic Plastic.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

John P said:


> Aaaaand, the portside saucer rim lights have gone out. :drunk:


Had the same thing happen to me. They came back on for me though so I hope they stay on.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Niiiiiiice!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another great addition to your resume. did you use the stock light kit, etc?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job JP. Bummer about the lights. At least they are on the side we'll never see on screen. Oh sorry... got yours mixed up with the studio model... honest mistake!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Beautiful job, JohnP!
One of the best I've seen of this amazing kit.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very very nice. May your port side saucer lights regenerate on their own!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'll repeat what I've said elsewhere: superb job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent! Looks like you've done a perfect job of fixing the paint mishaps you'd mentioned. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEST (Jan 12, 2013)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This is my favourite shot. Breathtaking.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Love the shot with the Botany Bay - just like the show!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Nicely subtle on the weathering. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks everybody!
Yes, it's the stock PL light kit.

Now if only my website would stay up. They seem to have a server crash every time I load pics of a new model. 
Hmmm...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's my bussards in action:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cglu9L_JrI


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Bussards look great. Nice touch using the animated music.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

where are the pics?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Hmm, I think this Enterprise is equipped with a cloaking device.:freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My host was down all morning. They're back now. :freak:

Here's better, bigger pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/pltoselit1.html


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG! Stunning, you must be so proud. Thanks for sharing your build,btw did you scratch build the Botany Bay or is it a model?
Cheers Mike!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The BB is the Sovereign Miniatures/Fantastic Plastic resin kit.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Great work, sir! Thanks for the color info, looks like an excellent choice. Like your weathering and the Bussards are beautiful.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks!
Subtle weathering with dark gray pastels only. I know one is supposed to use green and brown like the original, but it just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey John, another question it you'd be so kind. Did you use the weathering decals included in the add-on package? I was looking through the parts in the add-ons and there are quite a few sheets of decals. If you did how did they go on, are they thin enough? If you did from your pictures I would say they worked pretty good. Let me know, very curious.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> Hey John, another question it you'd be so kind. Did you use the weathering decals included in the add-on package? I was looking through the parts in the add-ons and there are quite a few sheets of decals. If you did how did they go on, are they thin enough? If you did from your pictures I would say they worked pretty good. Let me know, very curious.


In post #45 John mentioned that he used dark grey pastels to do his own weathering. 

In my opinion the decals are just not subtle enough.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic job John P!!! Wait... What? I see grid lines there?! :wave:


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Proper2 said:


> In my opinion the decals are just not subtle enough.


Overspraying a bit with the hull color can help with that, if you want to use the decals and blend them in more.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Proper2 said:


> In post #45 John mentioned that he used dark grey pastels to do his own weathering.
> 
> In my opinion the decals are just not subtle enough.


Yes, - subtle gray pastel weathering, not those awful decals.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

John P said:


> Yes, - subtle gray pastel weathering, not those awful decals.


John,

What brand of pastels did you use? It wasn't the Tamiya brand was it?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Fantastic build up as always. Just started scratching the surface on mine.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great build.
I noticed you freelanced a little bit by making the two lights on either side of the bridge, red and green, rather than only red.
I think I like it.
Great work and great photos.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trekkriffic said:


> John,
> 
> What brand of pastels did you use? It wasn't the Tamiya brand was it?


No idea - I have a box full of decades-old pastels from my Great Aunt Jane, with some newer ones mixed in. I suspect the stick I chose was from one of those weathering sets sold by Micro-Mark.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> Great build.
> I noticed you freelanced a little bit by making the two lights on either side of the bridge, red and green, rather than only red.
> I think I like it.
> Great work and great photos.


That was more of a mistake than a choice. :lol:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

John, 

Maybe I'm mistaken, but it looks like in the photos you've posted the running lights on the saucer aren't lit. Did you have a bad circuit board?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They light, but the LEDs aren't aligned under the upper lights. You have to look straight down to see them light. Oh well.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

John P said:


> They light, but the LEDs aren't aligned under the upper lights. You have to look straight down to see them light. Oh well.


Ahhhhh soooooooo..... thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice job, John. Good photos too.

Phillip1


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

John, This is a beautiful build! :thumbsup: The weathering looks fantastic and the color looks like the studio model.

Mike.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Beautiful work John.

What color did you use for the nacelle end caps?


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW :thumbsup: looks just like my master replica very nice


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> Beautiful work John.
> 
> What color did you use for the nacelle end caps?


The aft caps? Dark Ghost Gray. The white balls are actually ModelMaster "light gray," which is _almost _white but not quite.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

BEST build of this kit I've seen. Inspiring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John,
Did you say you used Tamiya Lt. Ghost Gray from a rattlecan?

I picked that color up and boy does it look different than in your pictures.
In fact it looks a ton different than Model Masters Lt. Ghost Gray as well.

On another note, I love your inner nacelle grills. How did you do them?
are those the photo ecthed ones or the regular kit part?


----------



## Rocky D (Jul 26, 2013)

wonderful work, looks awesome. thinking about doing a 350th scale of some sort be it TOS or refit for a nice winter project


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> John,
> Did you say you used Tamiya Lt. Ghost Gray from a rattlecan?
> 
> I picked that color up and boy does it look different than in your pictures.
> ...


Yes!

It does indeed look VERY different than MM LGG. Which, ya know, it shouldn't.

Yup, photoetched, painted ModelMaster "steel".


----------

